# 90' White Pine removal



## ChiHD (Jul 21, 2009)

this is my second vid...0:58 graeme should of let it run, had 1 too many wraps on the porta, other than that not quite sure where we'll get flamed!

these last 2 vids were shot on a $169 10 mp cannon digital camera using a tri pod!!

hoping to buy a nicer actual video camera soon and work on the editing more!

:camera:


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 21, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> this is my second vid...0:58 graeme should of let it run, had 1 too many wraps on the porta, other than that not quite sure where we'll get flamed!
> 
> these last 2 vids were shot on a $169 10 mp cannon digital camera using a tri pod!!
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ygzMSbkmYE


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 21, 2009)

Plenty nice video with the current cam! 

If you want to spend more and do more videos, maybe think about adding a helmet cam instead of a replacing your hand held.

Philbert


----------



## Mossy (Jul 22, 2009)

Very good video. Thanks


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks guys. what's the cost on a helmet cam anyway?


----------



## masiman (Jul 22, 2009)

If you had to be in a tree, that looked like a perfect day for it. Nice location too.

By one too many wraps did you mean that shot of taking the top out? It looked like it should have run more. At the 3:52 mark it looked like your back cut went into your notch. An earlier cut looked like it may have gone into the notch but I couldn't tell.

Any reason why you put the redirect block in the second spar when you dropped the top? It seemed unnecessary, ie extra time to set up.

Was the porty set too loose? You can see it in a couple shots where the camera shows Graeme lowering. What knot did you use to secure the porty?

I'm not slamming what you did at all. I thought you all did well on it.

The VIO POV is pretty much the best one out there. I think they go for $600+. The other cheaper ones have lower quality images and give choppy results from what I have seen.

Thanks for posting the vid!


----------



## oldirty (Jul 22, 2009)

good effort man. 

if i was nitpicking i'd say something similar to what masiman had to say but i wont. 

thanks for posting the vid, much better than the vids your boy ricky been putting up. lol.

nice day for a climb it looked like. must say the saw collection looks to be a solid stable of work horses. 

tell your boy greame you aint gonna pay him if he locks up another top on you!

stay safe out there.


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 22, 2009)

oldirty said:


> good effort man.
> 
> if i was nitpicking i'd say something similar to what masiman had to say but i wont.
> 
> ...



thanks guys! good comments from all. The man in the tree is Andy. He is in his second year of climbing (just finished the Arboriculture course at Fleming College) and one of the best climbers I have seen in such a short time! I'm hoping to get my old body up a tree someday soon and maybe even catch it on camera! 

My 660 is missing from the pic along with another 2 hung and a couple 260's. I'm hoping to take a course in the off season and learn how to fix the hurtin ones! (blown piston on 660)

As for Graeme he is fired at least a few times a week but just keeps comin back!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the vid Arborcare, it's what I like to see!

As already asked, why the second block?


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 22, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Thanks for the vid Arborcare, it's what I like to see!
> 
> As already asked, why the second block? It put more side forces tree he was working in than a single block to a portawrap on the same tree would have, but it worked out. Tree work can be done many different ways just wondering what the method to the madness was. A guys gotta keep and open mind while retaining what he knows, I just haven't seen that before.



that whole left side got blocked down until it was level with that block and then the rest got pulled into that block. we did a bit of over rigging where things could of been dropped, didn't want anything rolling into the hot tub or river. and it was a nice day, we wern't in a hurry!

I've been climbing for 15 years and still learn something new every year, always have an open mind if im approached in the right way. As I said already, Andy would be the first to say he has a lot to learn, but for less than 2 years climbing experience I think he is doing just fine!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 22, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> that whole left side got blocked down until it was level with that block and then the rest got pulled into that block. we did a bit of over rigging where things could of been dropped, didn't want anything rolling into the hot tub or river. and it was a nice day, we wern't in a hurry!
> 
> I've been climbing for 15 years and still learn something new every year, always have an open mind if im approached in the right way. As I said already, Andy would be the first to say he has a lot to learn, but for less than 2 years climbing experience I think he is doing just fine!



I see, I assumed you just hammered that whole side into the lawn. Makes sense, he had the rigging rope run through for use when he got below it, got it.


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 22, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> he had the rigging rope run through for use when he got below it, got it.



much easier way of explaining it!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Good vid man. Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 24, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Good vid man. Keep 'em comin'.



thanks blake, will do. How's that old chuck and duck treatin' ya?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 26, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> thanks blake, will do. How's that old chuck and duck treatin' ya?



Who? Durty Debbie? She's a champ, boss. Has an electrical gremlin that we can't quite figure out ( who'da thunkit? tree guys aren't known for their wiring skills ) but once she's purrin', she'll scream till the sun goes down. We had to break her out a few times in the past weeks as we've been slowly fixin' el bandito up for full time operation.


----------



## chucker (Jul 28, 2009)

great vidio!! job well done with better results............. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## woodguy105 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice vid! Hellaofa view eh?


----------



## John464 (Aug 1, 2009)

excellent vid. would of done the procedeure a little different. when you have a co-dom I lower wood with two blocks also but for a different reason. I use the adjacent spar to lower the wood, alernating betwen each spar. one 10fter tip tied if its below the adjacent spar. then on the next one but tied if it is even or slightly above adjacent spar. this movement allows you to go bigger, doesnt shake you at all, and minimizes shock loading your gear. if you cut the spar next to you too low, you just lost it's help and are then forced to block off the spar you're in.


----------

